# Why are stocks up??



## DavidS (Dec 5, 2008)

The worst retail data EVER, the worst unemployment report in 34 years, and we're trading HIGHER for the day?? Why??


----------



## KittenKoder (Dec 5, 2008)

The stock values change a lot, a slight increase can occur even in the worst times. It's like a mountain range, a LOT of ups and downs, the trends are the important data to look at not the actual rise and fall. It's more complicated than just that.


----------



## Paulie (Dec 5, 2008)

Because they're still perceived as being "cheap" right now.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 5, 2008)

DavidS said:


> The worst retail data EVER, the worst unemployment report in 34 years, and we're trading HIGHER for the day?? Why??



Nothing goes straight up or straight down.  The market needs to grind out over time and find a natural bottom.  There will always be up days in a bear market and down days in a bull market.  The news you're talking about may have already been anticipated and "priced in" so to speak.  

Also, it's simple supply and demand.  If more people are buying shares than selling shares the price of an individual equity strengthens.  And there's lots of retirement money coming into the market this time of year!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Dec 5, 2008)

stocks went up right after OJ was found guilty

Coincidence?


----------



## editec (Dec 6, 2008)

Because the day-trader bears took their profits the day before, and they need to give a gullible _"In it for the long haul"_ unwashed public time enough to regroup and gain a little confidence so they can fleece it again in a couple days?

Just a guess, of course, but Cramer leads me to think that's the game that's being played right now.


----------



## NOBama (Dec 6, 2008)

editec said:


> Because the day-trader bears took their profits the day before, and they need to give a gullible _"In it for the long haul"_ unwashed public time enough to regroup and gain a little confidence so they can fleece it again in a couple days?
> 
> Just a guess, of course, but Cramer leads me to think that's the game that's being played right now.


 
I wonder where you've heard that before? I've only been pointing it out to you since I found this site.

Typical Cramer though, he can predict the past with the best of them!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 6, 2008)

NOBama said:


> Typical Cramer though, he can predict the past with the best of them!




Yeah, right!  Hindsight is _always_ 20/20.


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2008)

Because

- the market is a forward discounting mechanism.  What happens now is far less important than what the market thinks is going to happen in the future.  This was the worst nonfarm payrolls number in 34 years.  How much worse can it get?  In fact, the 1974 bottom occurred a month before the worst NFP number ever.  The economy shed another 1.13 million jobs in the first half of 1975 and the stock market was up over 40%.

- the market is very, very oversold.  Much of this selling is forced selling driven by market liquidations.

- stocks are cheap

- the market is showing classical signs of a bottom, i.e. going up on bad news, positive intra-day reversals on huge volume, etc.


----------



## editec (Dec 6, 2008)

NOBama said:


> I wonder where you've heard that before? I've only been pointing it out to you since I found this site.
> 
> Typical Cramer though, he can predict the past with the best of them!


 
I'm sorry NObama, I guess I must have missed your posts that described that.  

You probably wrote it, and I was too dense to understand that you were warning us that the game was _RIGGED._

It IS annoying when  an expert from afar get's quoted and he's saying essentially what you've been saying all along, and everyone  gets all agaga over how brilliant they are, isn't it?


----------



## NOBama (Dec 6, 2008)

editec said:


> I'm sorry NObama, I guess I must have missed your posts that described that.
> 
> You probably wrote it, and I was too dense to understand that you were warning us that the game was _RIGGED._
> 
> It IS annoying when an expert from afar get's quoted and he's saying essentially what you've been saying all along, and everyone gets all agaga over how brilliant they are, isn't it?


 
Ed, I don't recall ever saying that the game was "_RIGGED"._ That sounds like something you would say.

As far as the rest of your derogortory comments, I think your posting history speaks for itself. I'm not going to entertain you anymore, unless you start sending money to my PayPal account


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 8, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Because they're still perceived as being "cheap" right now.




They are cheap right now.  That doesn't mean they might not go a bit lower, but we are close to the bottom now.  The real question is how long it will take before they really do begin to appreciate in value again.  Most likely, the stock market will stagnate over the next few years before taking off again.


----------



## nick21punishment (Jan 22, 2017)

Top Cheap Stocks to Invest In for 2017 
If you’re thinking of investing in tech stocks and want to find the best cheap tech stocks with the greatest potential for big gains, it’s important to see how technology-sector stocks are performing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 23, 2017)

As soon as Wall Street realizes (they are rather inept and slow) that corporate earnings will go down as globalization is reversed, then stock prices will go down.

It will take them a while.  They still don't comprehend reality.


----------



## DavidMama (Jan 26, 2017)

*The stock market's Trump bump rally is still pumping.*

On Wednesday, the Dow Jones industrial average rose nearly 300 points to half a point below 19,550. The S&P 500 rose 29 points to 2,241.

The 1.6% one-day rise in the market caps a remarkable month-long run, much of it since Trump won the presidential election. On Nov. 4th, the Dow closed at 17,888. A little more than a month later, the Dow is up just nearly 1,700 points, or about 9%. If it were to continue at that pace for the next year, stocks would be up another 18,000 points by Christmas 2017—roughly double where the market is right now.

*Stock Market Today: Market May Trade Subdued and Take a Cue from Earnings*
Dow Jones in a Cautious Zone
The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA) may trade lower in the stock market today as Donald Trump’s Inauguration Day speech brought about more concerns than clarity on the future policies of the Trump administration. His focus on creating jobs and employment in the U.S. may result in strained relationships with other regions in the world and investors would like to wait and watch for the time being.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 26, 2017)

The wall of worry is growing and that usually pushes the market up. What I am waiting for is significantly undervalued issues in the S&P to decline below 10.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 1, 2017)

william the wie said:


> The wall of worry is growing and that usually pushes the market up. What I am waiting for is significantly undervalued issues in the S&P to decline below 10.



Not a lot of those around any more, are there? I would guess not; I heard somewhere on the radio Amazon is at something like 150 times earnings, and others at similar levels, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> As soon as Wall Street realizes (they are rather inept and slow) that corporate earnings will go down as globalization is reversed, then stock prices will go down.
> 
> It will take them a while.  They still don't comprehend reality.



'Globalism' reversed itself a while back. International trade has been stagnant since the 1980's, hardly any real growth. Ford and Whirlpool shipping itself stuff from Mexico to assembly plants here isn't real trade, just intra-company transfers. The govt. and scam artists like to claim it is though, to make it look like NAFTA and the other labor racketeering scams are 'working'. Companies like the subsidies and tax decreases.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 1, 2017)

Well computer tech is increasingly a utility like the light or water bill. Amazon now is the corner store while Apple and Microsoft are selling as Dividend plays.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 1, 2017)

Picaro said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as Wall Street realizes (they are rather inept and slow) that corporate earnings will go down as globalization is reversed, then stock prices will go down.
> ...



That will soon be replaced by robotics and fabricators.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 1, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



Which in turn reduce their own customer base, and we get yet another race to the bottom cycle, and so it goes.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 1, 2017)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------

